# Beginner Agility



## taxtell

Flip and I are taking our first class tonight, I have no idea what to expect, but I hope it's fun.


----------



## Alicia

Hey taxtell...can't wait to hear about your class....Grace and I are taking our first
beginners agility tomorrow at 4:30. I think we are both going to LOVE it. Do keep
us posted.


----------



## Cdnjennga

Have fun both Taxtell and Alicia! Agility is fun. You'll probably start fairly slow, as it will take a while for your guys to get used to what you're asking them to do, but within no time you'll be feeling proud of yourself for completing a couple of obstacles I'm sure! Looking forward to hearing the report back.


----------



## taxtell

Yay thanks!
Alicia I will fill you in on what went on.

Cdn: I think Flip will be a natural, he did some of the jumps and the tunnel happily when we were messing about after obedience class.


I am excited. 

The trainer told us to bring a lot of treats and our own water bowls. Fortunately I taught Flip to drink out of a water bottle.


----------



## jester's mom

That is GREAT!! I am sure you are going to love it... I think it is a great sport for both dog and owner! Hope to hear that you get into some agility shows after you both learn!


----------



## Olie

Wow, good luck! Maybe pics and video "hint hint"


----------



## debjen

Have fun..my boys love agility..we haven't been out for 3 weeks cuz of the weather .. hoping we can get back out this weekend.


----------



## flyingduster

Just be warned that the early training of agility can be very boring, a lot of people want to get onto the 'fun stuff' of jumps and tunnels and so forth, but 90% of agility is YOUR handling, and nothing to do with the dog! Most dogs can jump and go through tunnels, it's you that has to be able to tell them where, which one, when, and how to do it properly. "contacts" on the dog walk and A frame can be boring to teach, but worth it, as well as learning how to send your dog to different jumps with body language etc. 

Basically the early stages are just learning how to handle, not so much of the fun stuff, so don't be too disappointed if that's the case for you too!


----------



## taxtell

I was too tired last night to post about class, and hubby wanted to snuggle up and watch a movie. 

We had a blast! This particular class is more serious business, and you have to have had an obedience class prior to joining, and be able to control your dog off leash. Flip was the superstar, of course, the little show off that he is.

We learned a few (low!) jumps (Flip is still only about 10 months old), and did the tunnel, and the small a-frame. She taught us about control, and the two on two off of the frame/dog walk combo. It went really well, it was a small class of 5 dogs, which was good, so we could get one on one attention. It was all couples, except me though! I wanted to handle Flip by myself, since it won't be a team effort if/when we compete. We both had a good time! One couple was a little know it allish and not listening to the instructor, and that was little irritating. They were super competitive, they kept pointing at Flip and telling their dog "That's your competition, girl, pay attention to him!" All I could think of was "Best In Show" WHERE IS MY BUSY BEE??? But all in all it was a blast and something I think Flip and I are going to love. 

Good luck tonight, Alicia!


----------



## Alicia

Thanks for the update taxtell....I'll post and let you know how class goes for me and Grace. I hope it is as much fun for Grace and I as it was for you and Flip!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Thats great!! I really enjoyed doing agility with Ry!! His Favorite thing to do is the A-frame. We had small classes also, and i really like that. Riley liked it, but not enough to persue (and now he has back problems). I am hoping for an agility star for my future puppy!  Keep us updated on the classes and his progress! Have Fun!!!


----------



## meehkim

*Where to find?*

How does one even begin to find a good trainer for agility, or just a good enough agility trainer just for fun?


----------



## taxtell

meehkim said:


> How does one even begin to find a good trainer for agility, or just a good enough agility trainer just for fun?


I am not sure really, I am lucky because I work for a veterinarian, so I heard about this trainer through word of mouth. I know she competes and did some internet research on her.


----------



## cash

That's so awesome Taxtell! I just loved agility the little bit I got to do it before we moved! Look forward to hearing more about Flip's progress with it!


----------



## bigpoodleperson

I think word of mouth is the best way to find a trainer! Im lucky to have multiple trainers in my area. I went with one that was highly recommended, and had positive training methods (also competed alot with her dogs so had "real world" knowledge).


----------



## Alicia

Grace and I had our class Thursday night and because of the snow we were the only one there! We got a private lesson!! Thanks for your post and warning FD....I can't say that is was boring, but what we learned were all the turns. Getting the dog to follow our lead and body language. We had a great time and Grace and I were both tired by the end of class. We practiced yesterday and will do more today. I really think we are both going to enjoy this!


----------



## flyingduster

hehe, it's not at all boring if you realise the need for the handling etc that you need to learn, and you KNOW that's what might happen for a while at first! And any training is fun to do IMO!!! lol. But I've heard of others who do complain that it's a boring class when they were signing up for the fun agility stuff they see on tv... I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## highhorse

I went into agility with my dog to have a "bit of fun". It was not until I got bitten by the bug and realised she was quite good, that I realised that I had probably picked the wrong trainer. It is much easier to sit back, analyse what exactly it is you want to do, then go and watch some trainers in action. I have had to unlearn a lot of stuff, now that I've found the right place to train. Like one other poster said, most of the stuff at the beginning is you being in the right place. Most dogs will jump, run up dog walks and go through tunnels. You need to be sure the trainer has the ability to advise you on how best to handle the dog. For instance, at 65, I can't run like the clappers to keep up with my very fast dog, so I must learn to handle from a distance. You don't always handle a small dog in the same way as you run a larger one - small dogs can turn tighter but have to take more steps and this can make a difference. All good fun though.


----------



## debjen

I have taught an intro agility class, a foundation agility class and precompetition class..The intro class is for a local trainer who does basic obedience and has some rally and obedience competition class too..

The intro class is a real quick class just to give people a taste of agility..while I try to teach them some handling techinques it's mainly to teach them how to use some of the equipement and get a taste of agility to see if it is something they want to go on in..but while I'm teaching I'm often telling them that if they do decide to go on that they are going to have to relearn or learn in more in depth a lot of what I taught them

The foundation and precompetion classes are for our local agility club so those focus a lot more on handling, foundation work and focus work especially in the 1st class.


----------



## taxtell

We're doing weave poles tonight...woot!

I hope Flip does well.


----------



## taxtell

We've done two days now of weave poles and teeter totter practice, and he seems to really be getting the hang of them.

We still have the cables on the poles, but they are almost straight!
He's such a good boy, I'm so lucky.


----------

